

Bradley Watch: How one entrepreneur changed his thinking about the blind - andrewfong
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/on-small-business/a-new-vision-how-one-entrepreneur-changed-his-thinking-about-the-blind/2014/01/10/25b615a4-794d-11e3-af7f-13bf0e9965f6_story.html

======
rukhrunnin
Very relevant - [http://www.angadmakes.com/virtual-
brailler](http://www.angadmakes.com/virtual-brailler)

